# Reboot when removing USB flashdrive



## pinkfloyd (Nov 4, 2018)

2 week old Mod 3 with latest software rel. 
I have formatted 64GB USB drive as FAT32 for dashcam

I am seeing frequent resets of the touchscreen display a) when trying to pull the USB drive out (when parked) and b) when I touch the dashcam icon on display to download current recording to flash drive (while driving).

Also anyone know how to read the files on a mac? See srceenshot below


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Those REC files are not "recording" - those are recovery files for bad sectors. You have a defective USB drive! It either needs reformatting (in FAT32 format with Master Boot Record partition) or replacing.

The mp4 file is a standard format and will play with Quicktime, VLC, Preview (I think?), or in most web browser windows.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

The presence of .Rec files on their own doesn't necessarily mean the USB drive itself is bad, they can also be a side effect of the drive not being cleanly unmounted when the car shuts down. 

That said, the fact that the whole touchscreen restarts is concerning, and trying a different USB drive would be a good test to determine whether the drive itself is causing the issue.


----------

